# lighting effects for delay "heads"?



## Cucurbitam0schata (Aug 13, 2020)

Found this neat video of someone's Sagan Delay build. The dry signal and three "tape heads" are connected to their own LED, and the LED's brightness reacts to the volume of each delay. 

Sounds like the creator of this particular Sagan Delay has a special sauce recipe that they intend on keeping secret (hasn't responded to these asks on YouTube or Reddit). Totally cool. 

Does anyone here have any ideas of how you would approach reverse engineering an a/v effect like that? This doesn't have to be limited to the Sagan Delay design. Just curious if anyone could shed some light on this.


----------



## Boba7 (Aug 14, 2020)

Beautiful! What a cool looking pedal!


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 14, 2020)

His schematics are here

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7QeV_7r70dTUjdzWXBtdUF1aUU

He always makes his designs public in the DIY forums

https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=10472


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 14, 2020)

With how big that enclosure is I’m imagining there’s a daughter board in there with some 74Hxxx counters or something like that. It is not an easy task for sure.


----------



## Robert (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm not sure how it interfaces with the PT2399 (or is envelope controlled), but it'd be fairly easy to do with an AVR microcontroller (or Arduino).


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 14, 2020)

That’s true...I’m stuck in analog logic haha


----------



## Dali (Aug 14, 2020)

Not cool. 

Now I want a whole wall of these...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 14, 2020)

I do wonder if you could set it up with a TIP31 transistor (commonly used in sound to light circuits) connected to the output of each PT2399...I have some breadboarding to do this weekend I guess!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 14, 2020)

That's made by MTK over on the MBP forum. You could try asking nicely there.



			https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=30575.msg304046#msg304046


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Aug 17, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> You could try asking nicely there.


Fingers crossed, we'll see if MTK answers!


----------

